# Airplay



## asdorve (28 Octobre 2014)

bonjour, 
j'ai un problème avec la fonction airplay sur mon iphone, mon ipad.
il ne m'est plus possible d'envoyer une video sur mon apple tv depuis mes appareils.
le symbole airplay ne s'affiche plus sur le lecteur video de mes appareils.

tout à l'air activé que ce soit sur l'apple tv, l'iphone ou l'ipad.

avez vous une solution?

merci d'avance


----------



## Fadasse (2 Novembre 2014)

Chez moi, depuis la màj IOS7 de l'appleTV, l'icône AirPlay n'est visible que de temps en temps sur le Mac. Lorsqu'il apparaît, je clique dessus et il disparaît si le boîtier est éteint. Il reste visible tant que l'appleTV est allumée.
Ta solution est peut-être de la laisser allumée.
C'est pourquoi je cherche la méthode pour retourner en IOS6.


----------

